# Abmahnung für Verwendung eingetragener Marke



## Hoppel (2 August 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe seit Mai dieses Jahres einen Domänennamen auf mich registriert, der seither als bloße Umleitungsadresse auf eine andere Seite dient. Diese andere Seite stellt Interessierten kostenlos das Fernsehprogramm für eine bestimmte Fachrichtung zu Verfügung und ist ein privates Projekt. Beide Domänennamen drücken die fachspezifischen Informationen in ihrem Domainnamen aus.

Die Weiterleitungsadresse, die ich seit Mai habe, ist noch nie beworben worden und findet sich auch in keiner Suchmachine - es wurde immer nur die eigentliche, nicht strittige Adresse, eingetragen.

Nun habe ich heute eine Abmahnung mit einem Streitwert von 100.000 € erhalten. In dem Schreiben wird nachgewiesen, daß der von mir verwendete Namen seit Juli 2002 als Marke geschützt ist, wovon ich nichts wußte. 

Nun hätte eigentlich von dem Abmahnenden eine einfache Mail ausgereicht und ich hätte ohne Probleme die Domaine rausgerückt, aber er wählte aus welchem Grund auch immer den Weg der Abmahnung mit einer Kostenfestsetzung von 2500,- €.

Hat jemand von Euch vielleicht einen Tipp, wie ich reagieren kann und ob die Abmahnung als solches berechtigt ist? Immerhin habe ich insofern nicht gegen das MarkenG verstoßen, als das ich die Domaine nie "geschäftsmäßig" benutzt habe. Auch erscheint mir der Streitwert mehr als zu hoch zu sein.

Ich bin für jeden Ratschlag bereits jetzt dankbar!

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Guest (2 August 2003)

Hi Hoppel

Versuche einmal mit den Leuten zu reden.
Weitere Schritte können ja immer noch folgen.
Ich persönlich finde den Streitwert bzw. Abmahnungskosten ziemlich 
hoch.
Kann das soo hoch sein. :gruebel:    
Es gibt doch auch Juristen-Foren evtl. könntest du auch da mal 
reinschauen.

V. E.
Stan

Ps.: Wenn der Streitwert !00 k € beträgt, müssten die nicht durch
dich einen Verlust in ähnlicher Höhe zu erwarten haben falls du
deine Seite weiterhin betreibst ?
Oder bin ich auf einem Irrweg?


----------



## Hoppel (2 August 2003)

Hallo,



> Versuche einmal mit den Leuten zu reden.
> Weitere Schritte können ja immer noch folgen.



Ich habe leider keine Zeit zum Reden. Das Schreiben kam heute, bis 06. August läuft die Frist... Das heißt, ich muß binnen der nächsten 4 Tage reagieren, weil es sonst wesentlich schlimmer werden kann - für mich. Da heute Samstag ist, könnte ich frühenstens Montag versuchen, mit denen Kontakt aufzunehmen - das ist alles sehr sehr knapp.

Eine andere Frage in diesem Zusammenhang: nach meinen heutigen Recherchen wurde der Name vom Patentamt im Juli 2002 eingetragen. Dennoch war die Adresse mit der de-Endung bis zum 05.05.2003 frei verfügbar, obwohl der Abmahnende sich nach Eintragung der Markenrechte sofort die adresse xxx.com geschnappt hat. Gibt das Bonuspunkte für mich?

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Hoppel


----------



## Heiko (2 August 2003)

In welchen Klassen ist die Marke überhaupt reserviert?


----------



## Devilfrank (2 August 2003)

Ich bin zwar jetzt kein Fachmann, aber für die Prüfung und Vergabe der Domainnamen ist doch letzendlich der DENIC verantwortlich.
Wenn derjenige sich die Domain nicht gesichert hat, ist das doch sein Problem - nicht deins.
 :roll:


----------



## Heiko (2 August 2003)

Die DENIC als reiner Vermittler ist grundsätzlich erst mal für kaum was verantwortlich 
Im Ernst: Du mußt vor Registrierung prüfen, ob Deiner Registrierung fremde Interessen im Wege stehen.


----------



## Hoppel (2 August 2003)

Hallo,



> In welchen Klassen ist die Marke überhaupt reserviert?



Ich kann mit den Klassen (noch) nichts anfangen, aber in der Abmahnung steht was von Leitklasse 38 und Klassen 35, 38 und 41.



> Ich bin zwar jetzt kein Fachmann, aber für die Prüfung und Vergabe der Domainnamen ist doch letzendlich der DENIC verantwortlich.



Leider ist es nicht so - die Denic ist dafür nicht verantwortlich. 

Andererseits frage ich mich, ob ich als Privatanwender bei einer nicht *offensichtlich *geschützten Marke jedesmal (kostenpflichtig) eine Suche beim Patentamt durchführen muß. Bei solchen Begriffen wie Microsoft, IBM, Gateway usw. usf. liegt eine Markenverletzung auf der Hand. Die Domäne, die ich für mich reserviert habe, besteht aber aus zwei Gattungsbegriffen, die zusammengesetzt sind (Beispiel: 1. Begriff Computer, 2. Begriff Forum --> zusammengesetzt computerforum).

Ich verliere langsam wirklich die Lust, noch irgendwas im Internet zu machen. 

Ich habe 54 Domainen im Angebot - jede einzelne ist mit Inhalten unterlegt, die monatelange Arbeit erforderte und dem Interessenten ohne Pop-Up, blinkenden Werbebannern und sonst was Informationen und Hilfe aus erster Hand geben. In meinen Projekten versuche ich Arbeitslosen, Sozialhilfe-Empfängern, Verschuldeten und sonstigen "geschädigten" Menschen zu helfen. Auch die abgemahnte Adresse bzw. die weitergeleitete Adresse richtet sich nicht an den Kommerz, sondern soll an einem bestimmten Fachgebiet interessierten Studenten, Schülern und Usern  dabei helfen, Hintergrund-Informationen zu Land, Leute und Länder per TV zu entdecken.

Das alles kostet mich im Monat 129,- Euro für den Provider und den Trafic - und nun kommen irgendwelche kommerziellen Firmen... 

Mein Idealismus für das Internet ist erst einmal dahin...

Sorry - ich mußte mich jetzt ausheulen....

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Devilfrank (2 August 2003)

:tröst:


----------



## Heiko (2 August 2003)

Die Frage ist, ob das Markenrecht überhaupt greift. Das gilt doch IIRC nur "im geschäftlichen Verkehr". Wenn Du keine Werbung schaltest und auch sonst nicht damit hausieren gehst, dann kann es doch schon daran mangeln.


----------



## Dino (2 August 2003)

Sagt mal, kann es sein, dass dieser Thread doch schon im weitesten Sinne etwas mit Computerbetrug zu tun hat und gar nicht so Off-Topic ist?
Ich finde es schon ganz schön dreist, so auf den Tisch zu hauen und gleich irgendwelche Unsummen in die Waagschale zu werfen. Ist das vielleicht eine Abzockmasche?....

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Heiko (2 August 2003)

Ich bin schon am Überlegen, ob man nicht ein Forum "Diverse Abzocke" einrichten sollte...


----------



## sascha (2 August 2003)

@Hoppel

Nur ein Tipp, aber ein sehr wichtiger: 2500 Euro sind eine Menge Geld. Deshalb schnapp Dir gleich am Montag (Fristwahrung) einen Anwalt, der sich mit so etwas auskennt. Bei solchen Summen würde ich gar nicht groß in irgendwelchen Foren rumfragen, sondern mir sofort einen Juristen holen. Eine Erstberatung kostet nicht mehr als 100 bis 150 Euro, die entsprechenden Schreiben von ihm noch etwas dazu - aber das Geld bekommst Du zurück (bzw. vom Gegner), wenn es sich um eine unberechtigte Abmahnung handelt.  Angesicht der knappen Fristsetzung und des sehr hoch angesetzten Streitwerts stinkt die Sache nämlich bis zum Himmel...

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist, ob das Markenrecht überhaupt greift. Das gilt doch IIRC nur "im geschäftlichen Verkehr". Wenn Du keine Werbung schaltest und auch sonst nicht damit hausieren gehst, dann kann es doch schon daran mangeln.


@Hoppel
Heiko hat hier offensichtlich Recht. Solange Du nicht gewerblich damit wirbst sondern rein privat unterwegs bist, trifft Dich die Abmahnschuld eher nicht. Gib´ Deinem Ggü. zu erkennen, dass Du einen Fristenaufschub zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes wünschst und schon stehst Du nicht mehr so sehr unter Druck.
Selbst hatt ich mal ein Logo einer eingetragenen Association auf meinen Web verwendet - Streitwert war 50.000 €. Ich wendete mich an meine Anwältin und die blies nur bla, bla, bla. Während dessen beriet ich mich mit der Gegenseite und siehe da, die waren ohne weitere Forderungen von meiner Erklärung , dass ich ihr Logo nie, nie wieder verwenden würde, überzeugt. Außerdem war meine Einrede hinsichtlich der privaten Verwendung auch akzeptiert. Letztlich verlangte nur noch eine Kohle - meine Anwältin! Immerhin satte 400 € für die Zusammenstellung des Sachverhaltes an meine private Rechtsschutzversicherung, die sowieso nicht gezahlt hätte.


----------



## Heiko (2 August 2003)

Dummerweise werden Markenrechtsstreitigkeiten von den privaten Rechtschutzversicherungen eher nicht gedeckt...


----------



## Hoppel (4 August 2003)

Hallo,

herzlichen Dank für Eure Ratschläge und Tipps.

Ich war heute bei meinem Rechtsanwalt. Sein erster Kommentar nach Lesen der Unterlagen war "Abzocke".

Wenn gewünscht, berichte ich an dieser Stelle weiter.

Bei meinen Recherchen ist mir etwas aufgefallen: ich habe die bewußte Domäne bei einem Dienst gesehen, der aktuell immer nur die frei gewordenen de-Domänen der letzten 48 Stundn auflistet. Das bedeutet, daß jemand vor mir die Adresse gehabt haben muß. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, herauszufinden, wer das gewesen ist (und ob er auch abgemahnt wurde)? Hat da jemand einen Rat?

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## bahnrolli (4 August 2003)

Hallo Hoppel,




			
				Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Wenn gewünscht, berichte ich an dieser Stelle weiter.
> [...]



Also mich würde das auch interessieren. Wenn andere Unternehmen auch so einen Rundumschlag wie die rosa Jungs mit dem "T" planen (ich hoffe, ich habe mich jetzt keiner Markenschutzverletzung schuldig gemacht  ), könnte es auch bald mein Pseudonym (analog dazu natürlich auch die Domain) betreffen. Allerdings ergab ein Blick in die Datenbank des Patentamtes, dass das "Unternehmen Zukunft" da noch ganz woanders beginnen müßte.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen
Bahnrolli


----------



## BenTigger (5 August 2003)

Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn gewünscht, berichte ich an dieser Stelle weiter.
> 
> Gruß Hoppel



JAu Hoppel, ist gewünscht.....


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2003)

Ein starkes Stück möchte ich sagen. Schau mal unter http://www.abmahnwelle.de/ Das ist ein Verein der sich mit derartigen Fällen beschäftigt  :roll:


----------



## Hoppel (5 August 2003)

Hallo,

neue Entwicklungen: ich habe die abgemahnte Domäne gleich nach Erhalt der Abmahnung auf die Seite der Abmahnerin weitergeleitet, sprich bei Aufruf meiner Domäne erscheint die Internetseite des "Gegners". Nun wurde mr eben vom RA gesagt, ich sollte die Weiterleitung schnellstmöglich aufheben und meine Domäne ins Leere laufen lassen - sprich ne 404er-Fehlermeldung.

Hintergrund: solange ich den Domänennamen nicht nutze, kann keiner auf Herausgabe verlangen. Will also mein Gegner die Adresse unbedingt haben, muß er entwder warten, bis ich sie wieder aktiviere oder sich gütlich mit mir einigen....

Meine Ohren als Hoppel wurden da gleich doppelt so lang....   

Gruß

Hoppel


----------



## Hoppel (11 August 2003)

Hallo,

folgendes Schreiben kam heute von meinem Rechtsanwalt.

Gruß!

Hoppel
===============================


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> wir können Ihnen mitteilen, daß uns heute die Prozeßbevollmächtigten der Gegenseite angerufen haben und nachgefragt haben, ob und ggf. welche Vorstellungen Ihrerseits bezüglich der Übertragung der Domain bestehen (also lagen wir mit unserer Vremutung richtig, daß das eigentliche Ziel der Gegenseite nur die Übertragung ist). Wir haben der Gegenseite mitgeteilt, daß hier keine konkreten Vorstellungen bestehen und wir / Sie daher für Angebote offen sind. Der Mindestbetrag sollte aber wenigstens Ihre Kosten im Rahmen der Reservierung decken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (11 August 2003)

Du sollst also dran sein, weil die ihren Einsatz verpennt haben. Wieso haben die die Domain nicht gleich zu sich übertragen lassen?


----------



## Hoppel (11 August 2003)

@Heiko,

das weiß ich auch nicht - zumal man sich ja auch bei DENIC auf eine Warteliste setzen kann....

Vielleicht waren die auch nur erschrocken, daß sie gleich volles Pulver von meinem RA bekommen haben....

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------

